
Mental health problems are on the rise among American teens and young adults - laurex
https://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-teen-mental-health-20190314-story.html
======
jseliger
Twenge's book _iGen_ is in fact excellent:
[https://jakeseliger.com/2017/08/28/igen-jean-m-twenge-the-
ki...](https://jakeseliger.com/2017/08/28/igen-jean-m-twenge-the-kids-arent-
all-right/) and complements _The Coddling of the American Mind_.

